# Delayed swelling???



## Loptr (Jun 3, 2013)

So I got tagged on the finger by one of my ladies as I was losening the tie down strap to do an inspection, no big deal right?

Today I put some lotion (Gold Bond) on my dry hands and the now I am swelling up. I assume this is nothing to worry about but since its the first time I figured i'd put my concern to bed.


Regards,
Loptr


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't swell up too much unless i get it on the wrists. Day one has very little noticable swelling. Day two it is obvious that i have been stung, and by the end of day three I look deformed from mid-forearm to my knuckles. the swelling subsides on day 4 or 5. Everyone reacts a bit differently. I have never had any difficulty breathing or had any strange feelings after a sting, so i don;t worry much about it.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

For me, day one, no problem! Day two, very swollen...Day three, hideously swollen!! Starts to subside on day 4 or 5 usually....I still have 'scars' from stings received months ago... And I do this why??? :scratch:  Honestly, the swelling is tolerable. It's when I get the "OMG I can't stand the itch" sting that drives me NUTS!!! It seems every sting is unique.


----------



## tacomabees (May 2, 2013)

Unless you've stopped breathing, you'll live. When I get hit on the hand or finger, first thing I do is pull my rings. Second is to start a course of anti-histamine for the next three days....it helps a lot! except for the itching and the pain....


----------



## Loptr (Jun 3, 2013)

tacomabees said:


> Unless you've stopped breathing, you'll live.


Yoink

I like the antihistamine suggestion. Like I said I thought it was strange to swell up so suddenly the day after simply from applying lotion. But I have seen/experinced stranger things.

Thanks all,
loptr


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Bees In Miami said:


> ......... It's when I get the "OMG I can't stand the itch" sting that drives me NUTS!!! .



Try preporation H cooling gel


----------



## Bonnie Jorgenson (Jul 18, 2013)

My husband looked like the Michelen Man from fingers to elbow and knee to ankle when he got stung 2 times ago. Took 2 days for full swelling. Couldn't put on boots for 3 days. Last time not as bad. Antihistamines are your friend.


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bonnie Jorgenson said:


> Antihistamines are your friend.


So is a good suit and a pair of gloves


----------



## Glen H (Aug 17, 2013)

VolunteerK9 said:


> So is a good suit and a pair of gloves


Agreed!!
I started out with a full suit but didn't get gloves, figured they would be too hard to work with.
I was fine for some time until I was well into a hive one time and they got mad and I took about ten stings to the hands before I was able to button up the hive. Both hands swelled up some.
I went out and got proper gloves the next day and have used them ever since.

The gloves also boosted my confidence. I could concentrate on what I was doing instead of wondering what the bees were doing when they were crawling on my bare hands.

Glen


----------



## nomad (May 15, 2013)

Stinging is nature's answer to botox. Removes all the wrinkles from your skin.
Look younger with just one treatment.


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

My wife got stung 3 times maybe 3-4 weeks ago. Normal reaction, some swelling, some itching. But.. there is a kind of hard small mass formed around the sting site that does not seems to want to go away. Anyone ever get this? Shes not real happy about it... I dont think its dangerous or life threatening or anything. Just wondered if others see this and if anyone thinks it might disappear.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been stung 4 separate times this year and the one on the finger was the worst just because it itched like crazy for 4 or 5 days. And the large knuckle (right index finger) got pretty stiff. 2nd worse was one girl that got down in my shoe and got me just below the ankle. Very itchy too.

Anti-histamine is good. Also, use toothache numbing medicine right on the sting. It will numb it giving you some relief. Ice also is good for temporary relief.


----------



## Glen H (Aug 17, 2013)

Dan,
The same thing happened to my wife she got stung on the side of her chin.
It is still hard three weeks later.


Glen


----------



## Glen H (Aug 17, 2013)

My wife's sting on her face that developed a hard spot around it broke open last night and out came part of the stinger. she thought that she had gotten the stinger out when she was originally stung, guess not! It must have gotten infected a bit and that is maybe why it was hard.

Glen


----------



## Kilted Beekeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

Just gor my first sting a minute ago. Measuring the bottom of my TBH and one of the guards decided to zap the pad of my thumb! I don't remember ever swelling much from bee stings, but it's been quite a while.


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

Ill be dipped.. I think Ill take some tweezers or a knife and open up those on my wife.. See if the stinger piece is still there. That would make sense. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Glen H (Aug 17, 2013)

Dan. NY said:


> Ill be dipped.. I think Ill take some tweezers or a knife and open up those on my wife.. See if the stinger piece is still there. That would make sense. Thanks for the tip!


she was squeezing it like a pimple when it let loose LOL

Glen


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

nomad said:


> Stinging is nature's answer to botox. Removes all the wrinkles from your skin.
> Look younger with just one treatment.


Too funny!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Bees In Miami said:


> It seems every sting is unique.


Me too. Yesterday I got one in the soft skin between thumb and forefinger. It hurt worse than usual. My thumb went numb immediately, and then I felt it rush up my arm into my head. As I watched the area and walked quickly away from hives (I had jacket, no gloves, just setting up some cinder blocks and pulling grass) as I walked away the sting area got purple/red blotchy and it's still there today. Swelled up pretty bad. My guess it that it hit right on a small vein or capillary and went right into my blood system. I can usually tolerate leaving the stinger in for awhile but I had to get this one out asap.


----------

